# Mavericks choked in 2006



## RaggdaMAX (Aug 4, 2006)

Just the fact that the Mavericks TOTALLY CHOKED in the NBA Finals (against the HEAT) *...........edit..................* Now let's COUNT: Exactly HOW MANY NBA CHAMPIONSHIPS have the Mavericks actually WON? *...........edit..................* It appears that that number is ZERO. *...........edit..................* The Lakers (originally of Minneapolis,, NOW in Los Angeles) have won some FOURTEEN "14" NBA Championships. *...........edit..................* Even the Chicago Bulls have won "6" NBA Championships. *...........edit..................*


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Mavericks TOTALLY SUCK *

fp


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Mavericks TOTALLY SUCK *

:rotf:

Points for trying!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Mavericks TOTALLY SUCK *

Bwhahahahaha! This is your first post? You registered to post this?!

:rofl: Where's Eddy when you need him?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Mavericks TOTALLY SUCK *



RaggdaMAX said:


> Just the fact that the Mavericks TOTALLY CHOKED in the NBA Finals (against the HEAT) *...........edit..................* Now let's COUNT: Exactly HOW MANY NBA CHAMPIONSHIPS have the Mavericks actually WON? *...........edit..................* It appears that that number is ZERO. *...........edit..................* The Lakers (originally of Minneapolis,, NOW in Los Angeles) have won some FOURTEEN "14" NBA Championships. *...........edit..................* Even the Chicago Bulls have won "6" NBA Championships. *...........edit..................*


...and exactly how much of this can I - or you - control from the front of your monitor ?

Go surf porn or something, at least you'll get satisfaction from that.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Mavericks TOTALLY SUCK *

I think the smiley face at the end of the thread title is amusing more than anything.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Mavericks TOTALLY SUCK *

mavs don't suck they would have beat the heat if the games were called fairly. and be sides don't dog on some on eles team ,and there are many teams with zero chips.

such as indiana ,new jersey, utha , ithink denver not sure so you can't say the mavs are a joke.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Mavericks TOTALLY SUCK *

I love this guy's stellar use of puncuation, capitalization and the use of the english language in general. I'd keep this thread around just for amusement. I got a good giggle this morning because of it. 

A for effort douchebag.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Mavericks TOTALLY SUCK *

The post has been edited so it's actually understandable.

If anybody else has something to say, please speak now or forever hold your peace because this thread will be closed soon.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The post has suddenly lost all humor.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> The post has suddenly lost all humor.


*Three Girls Go Camping* 

One day three women went camping - a blonde, a brunette and a redhead. The blonde suddenly had to go to the bathroom. She went into the woods with her toilet paper and did her business. 
While she was gone, the brunette and the redhead decided to play a joke on her. They skinned a rabbit and snuck up on the blonde, put the guts behind her and ran back to the campsite. Three minutes later they heard a scream. 

Then they waited another half an hour and the blonde came back, sweating. She said, "I had to poop so hard I pooped my guts out. But thanks to God and these two fingers, I stuffed them back in."


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

That's not even a joke.

Yet in a stupid way, hilarious.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Gorilla Chase!* 

There was a man who owned a giant gorilla and he'd never left it on its own. But eventually he had to take a trip, so he left his gorilla in the care of his next-door neighbor. He explained to his neighbor that all he had to do was feed his gorilla three bananas a day at three, six and nine o'clock. But he was never ever to touch its fur.

So the next day the man came and gave the gorilla a banana and looked at it for a while thinking, "Why can't I touch its fur? Nothing seems to be wrong with it." 

Every day he came in and sized up the gorilla for a little while longer as he still couldn't understand. About a week later, he'd worked himself into a frenzy and decided that he was going to touch the gorilla. He passed it the banana and very gently brushed the back of his hand against its fur. 

Suddenly the gorilla went "ape" and started to violently jump around. Then it turned and began to running towards the man who, in turn, ran through the front door, over the lawn, across the street, into a sports car, and drove off. 

In the rear-view mirror, he could see the gorilla in another sports car, driving right behind him and motioning for him to pull over. He drove for two hours until the engine began to splutter and the car just stopped. He jumped out and began to run down the street, over a brick wall, into someone's front garden, and up an apple tree. He turned around to find the gorilla right behind him beating its chest. 

The man jumped down and ran back into the street screaming, until it became dark and he thought he'd lost the gorilla. The man ran into an alleyway then, suddenly, he saw a giant shadow coming down the street ahead. It was the gorilla! 

This time there was no escape. As the gorilla neared him, the man began to feel faint. The giant beast came face to face with him, slowly raised its mighty hand and said, "Tag! You're it!"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Drunk and Falling Down* 

A drunk had been at a pub all night. At last call, the drunk stood up to leave and fell flat on his face. He tried to stand one more time, to the same result. 

He figured he'd crawl outside to get some fresh air, since maybe that would sober him up. Once outside, he stood up and fell flat on his face. So he decided to crawl the four blocks to his house. 

When he arrived at the door he stood up and again fell flat on his face. 

He crawled through the door and into his bedroom. When he reached his bed he tried one more time to stand up. 

This time he managed to pull himself upright, but he quickly fell right into bed and was sound asleep the second his head hit the pillow. 

He was awakened the next morning by his wife shouting, "So you've been out drinking again, have you?!" 

"No! What makes you say that?" he asked, putting on his best innocent expression. 

"The pub called... you forgot your wheelchair again."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That should be enough humor for one thread...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Free Post :whoknows:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Free Post :whoknows:


 ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

A fire fighter is working on the engine outside the station when he
notices a little girl next door in a little red wagon with little 
ladders hung off the sides and a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle.

The girl is wearing a fire fighter's helmet. The wagon is being pulled 
by her dog and her cat.
The fire fighter walked over to take a closer look. "That sure is a 
nice fire truck," the fire fighter says with admiration.

"Thanks" the girl says.

The firefighter looks a little closer and notices the girl has tied the
wagon to her dog's collar and to the cat's testicles.
"Little Partner", the fire fighter says, "I don't want to tell you how 
to run your rig, but if you were to tie that rope around the cat's collar 
too,

I think you could go faster."
The little girl replies thoughtfully, "You're probably right, but then 
I wouldn't have a siren."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> ... but then
> I wouldn't have a siren."


That's a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

RaggdaMAX said:


> Just the fact that the Mavericks TOTALLY CHOKED in the NBA Finals (against the HEAT) *...........edit..................* Now let's COUNT: Exactly HOW MANY NBA CHAMPIONSHIPS have the Mavericks actually WON? *...........edit..................* It appears that that number is ZERO. *...........edit..................* The Lakers (originally of Minneapolis,, NOW in Los Angeles) have won some FOURTEEN "14" NBA Championships. *...........edit..................* Even the Chicago Bulls have won "6" NBA Championships. *...........edit..................*


Soo.... whats the point of this post exactly.. because it seems to me you're trying to tell us that the Mavs lost in the Finals when we already know that. They didnt choke, I dont know what your talking about but thank you for your obvious observation that the Mavs lost. Oh, and if you signed up just to post this.. you offically have no life.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

He was just trying to show off his 4th grade education.


----------

